# 1st Gen Kindle Fire Wi-Fi Freeze



## ixion (Jan 5, 2013)

My Kindle Fire will randomly lose the wi-fi connection. When I go to reconnect it, the wi-fi manager won't let me select OFF or really do anything. I have to reboot the device, which used to take less than a minute but now takes upwards of five minutes. Also, the KF will randomly reboot itself, or another of its tricks is to go to a plain black screen (not off) and not respond until I hold down the power button to force a reboot. The thing is only a year old. Yes, I've tried a factory reset. No, that didn't fix anything. Yes, I emailed support. No, that didn't get me anything but a useless automated email recommending I reboot the KF. How about that legendary Amazon customer service?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The first response to an email is almost always a fairly canned response. . . .you can say that the response didn't help and reiterate the issue, copying the first communication.  That should get you something more personalized.  But it would probably be faster to use the 'call me back' feature and get a person to call you and you can then tell them all the things you've tried.  If it's under warranty, I'm sure they'll replace it. . .


----------

